# Autosleeper T5 Trident



## Reggie (May 1, 2005)

We are in the process of buying a 2005 Autosleeper Trident, on several we have looked at at dealers the front seats which are beige are stained with black marks on the seat area, I appreciate this is down to the care of the ownwer in the main but has anyone had this problem in that does this type of AS fabric stain more easier than others ?
Thanks
Reg


----------

